# Favorite Recording of Lalo's Symphonie Espagnole?



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

What is your favorite recording of Lalo's Symphonie espagnole? 

Feel free to elaborate on why a particular recording appeals or does not.

Thanks.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

the symphanie espagnole has been a favourite since my childhood and as i focus only on fairly recent recordings i have mutter-ozawa, repin-nagano and capuçon-Järvi; out of the three i would pick repin-nagano because repin steals the day


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

haziz said:


> What is your favorite recording of Lalo's Symphonie espagnole?


Oistrakh/Martinon
Kogan/Bruck
Ricci/Ansermet
Dumay/Plasson


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

N/A


----------



## Shaughnessy (Dec 31, 2020)

Menuhin/Enescu
Perlman/Previn
Szeryng/Reinhardt
Oistrakh/Martinon


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

There is a fabulous version by Heifetz but he only plays 4 movements


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

marlow said:


> There is a fabulous version by Heifetz but he only plays 4 movements


Wait there’s more?


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> Wait there’s more?



It actually is a 5 mvt. work, and yes I had to go and look it up. This is a quote from Wikipedia:

_A typical performance runs just over half an hour. One of the shorter recordings, conductor Eugene Ormandy's 1967 recording with the Philadelphia Orchestra, featuring violinist Isaac Stern, runs 32 minutes and 43 seconds.[2] It was common practice until the middle of the 20th century for performances of the work to omit the Intermezzo,[3] leaving a four-movement work that more closely reflected the traditional structure of a symphony._

This is from the internet and therefore infallible!


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

Now I’m at a crossroads. Never heard this piece before, and Heifetz is my favorite violinist but I would like to hear everything Lalo wrote. Guess I’ll find another more recent recording but i think I’ll start with Heifetz


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

EvaBaron said:


> Now I’m at a crossroads. Never heard this piece before, and Heifetz is my favorite violinist but I would like to hear everything Lalo wrote. Guess I’ll find another more recent recording but i think I’ll start with Heifetz



By all means start with the Heifetz (I am actually not familiar with that recording), but I would also listen to other recordings. I can highly recommend the following more modern recordings (at least probably recorded in better sound). It is a beautiful composition.


----------



## EvaBaron (Jan 3, 2022)

haziz said:


> By all means start with the Heifetz (I am actually not familiar with that recording), but I would also listen to other recordings. I can highly recommend the following more modern recordings (at least probably recorded in better sound). It is a beautiful composition.


Thank you so much, I will listen for the very first time ever tomorrow!


----------

